
Ask HN: What are the biggest scams in AI? - notomorrow
I believe that (almost) whole AGI community is a scam.
======
ecares
Probably claiming to do AI!

[http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2017/06/07/ai-
inside/](http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2017/06/07/ai-inside/)

------
rajacombinator
In their defense, I believe a large portion of the “AGI community” are just
stupid, not scammers.

~~~
notomorrow
Scam in the sense that just providing a lot of word salad, especially in their
mailing list and interviews, rather than an actual demo.

------
codingslave
IBM

